# Coyote Hunting Tournements



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just wondeering if anyone has information on coyote hunting tournements open to the public. Also if anyone has land or knows where coyote populations are high near the Fargo area that are open for the public. I'm going with the NDSU sportsmans club on a hunt in Febuary and looking for a place to hunt.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Valley cities is this saturday and Steele is next saturday there are a few more but i'm not sure on the dates. There has been one everyweekend in January.


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

Like i said i'm going in Feb. on a coyote hunt. Were probally going to have like ten guys going and I was wondering if anyone pushes coyotes like deer. What would be good areas to push or where to coyote rest in the afternoon


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ive done some pushing for yotes back home, but that was way different terrian. We pushed the lake shore before it froze so they ran along the lake shore and in some places you have a fifty yard trotting shot. but down here I havn't a clue. oke:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we've shot coyotes on pushes during deer season, but it wasn't planned. we were just pushing deer and a coyote just happened to come running out and got smoked. i guess if you know that there's dogs in there or think there is...give it a shot. if the cover comes to a natural funnel you might get a close shot at a yote on the move.

kase


----------

